# Hello from Wales!



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the Horseforum. :wink: 

:shock: Wow, you have a lot. All with interesting backgrounds too.
Cant wait to see pics.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

